# Custom vivarium builder / with delivery or based in Hertfordshire



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey,

I am looking to have a custom size vivarium constructed and would like to talk with someone who can do so and is based in Hertfordshire or can deliver to there.

Please let me know!


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

we build and deliver vivariums.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...variums-aquariums-including-custom-built.html

Heres an add we posted yesterday :2thumb:


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

get intouch with volly from off of here, here is his profile Reptile Forums - View Profile: volly


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Have a word with Mark at Ameyzoo, he is a ND agent and they do all sorts of custom work! They did all mine.

John


----------



## ViperVivs (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi, we are plastic viv fabricators. We are professional plastic engineers, take a look at our website www.vipervivs.co.uk.


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Looking for a (in inches) 40 wide x 20 deep x 18 high viv. Please pm quote with delivery costs and if possible a link to pics of vivs you have made


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

still looking for a viv (


----------



## Neoni (Mar 25, 2010)

Use volly


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Was a bit too expensive with delivery for a single viv sadly.

Have placed an order with evolution reptiles / pets now


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Neoni said:


> Use volly


I second this, mine is just waiting for delivery when the courier is available, he got some brilliant builds on his profile !!!!!!


----------



## pigdog (Oct 21, 2012)

don't use southdown aquatics i have been waiting nearly 3 months let me down 3 times, has delivered same size vivs to other people who have only been waiting 4 weeks, never lets you know he isn't delivering on agreed date and still has my deposit complete Muppet. he has lost a lot of custom due to false promises


----------



## Juxster (Feb 17, 2013)

*Custom Made Vivarium*

I've got a custom built vivarium for sale (reluctantly) as I am moving overseas. Dimensions 128.5 cm high, 122 cm wide and 50 cm deep. Stands tall, very solid, built in storage shelves underneath. Nice piece of furniture that will compliment any living space. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## pigdog (Oct 21, 2012)

i was looking for 4 vivs all spacific sizes and matching with a couple of units, cheers anyway


----------



## claire_evans245 (Dec 11, 2011)

*Oh dear*



excession said:


> Was a bit too expensive with delivery for a single viv sadly.
> 
> Have placed an order with evolution reptiles / pets now


Hi, I'm interested in how you got on with these guys? We've had the worst experience with them! Promising things they cannot do, ended up getting out deposit back and wasting a lot of time and money on travel! Really bad service from this place, would not reccomend to anyone!!!


----------



## Juxster (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi Claire,

Didnt know if you were in the market for a vivarium, but I still have the one I described in the post above if you're interested.

Regards


----------



## claire_evans245 (Dec 11, 2011)

Juxster said:


> Hi Claire,
> 
> Didnt know if you were in the market for a vivarium, but I still have the one I described in the post above if you're interested.
> 
> Regards


Hi, could you possible send me some pictures? 
Many Thanks,
Claire.


----------

